# final spring steel poll, i promise



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

alright top two dates. whoeever wins is the day we go.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

I can only go if it is April 5th, so I hope that one wins!


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

March 29th works for me.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

March 29th I have a feeling that will hit the run right on!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Both dates work for me!!!! I know lets have 2 outings!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am hoping the 5th.
The SCI banquet is the 29th, and I wanna do both.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was already planning on heading up on the 29th, just hoping a group of good people would be there too.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Pat, more than likely, I'll be somewhere on the 29th.

Might even blow off that Saturday and make a REAL weekend out of it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

doh! tied up again


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

DOHHHH
tied up again at 9.

either weekend will work for me, i really dont care, i just wanna fish with everyone again and get out of the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I voted for the 29th but either works for me!!

Does everyone know that Lands Inn is now officially a Ramada Inn. Not sure what affect this will have on things.

Perhaps someone can pm Chef for the scoop.

I say whenever we can get the most people.

So...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ralf, I have the week off right now just haven't decided how to use it. Keep me posted.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

tied again at 10. jeez i don't think this one could be anymore deadlocked.


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

There.............I fixed it. Happy now?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yup, that should do it.

Now let's do one for a raise in our measly moderator Pay.....lol


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

I vote for that!!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Whatever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will be there which ever weekend it is.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I went ahead and just picked the 29th.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

But can't really commit to it. I try to make every outing, but it doesn't always work out.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

what the hell happened 103 votes????


----------

